# Felony = no caregiver status?



## epicseeds (Aug 26, 2010)

I know that in most, if not all states you can not qualify as a caregiver if you have a drug felony within the past 7 years. But say you were to get a felony drug offence in Cali and you moved to say Michigan or something. Does that felony follow you from state to state or not? I'm no lawyer but i'm thinking it will follow you because aren't felonies Federal or something?


----------



## epicseeds (Aug 27, 2010)

somebody has got to know this! i guess i should have put this in the legal edge forum...didnt see that at first.


----------



## Cabron1 (Aug 28, 2010)

Yes it's called LEIN/NCIS your record follows you nationwide...


Law Enforcement Information Network....

National Crime Information Center



You have a file ,,it follows you...

Show me where it says past 7 years... I'm under the impression any felony ever is grounds for denial..


----------



## Nugz209 (Aug 28, 2010)

Cabrons right. Your record follows you no matter where you go in the U.S. Not sure about the caregiver status and the felonies though.


----------



## dam612 (Aug 28, 2010)

hahahaha duuhhh wouldnt u think every felon would just move away from their prosecuted state?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 28, 2010)

dam612 said:


> hahahaha duuhhh wouldnt u think every felon would just move away from their prosecuted state?


I would think so.Start a new life somewhere else with a clean record.....Yeah right.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 28, 2010)

epicseeds said:


> I know that in most, if not all states you can not qualify as a caregiver if you have a drug felony within the past 7 years. But say you were to get a felony drug offence in Cali and you moved to say Michigan or something. Does that felony follow you from state to state or not? I'm no lawyer but i'm thinking it will follow you because aren't felonies Federal or something?


You are better off being your own caregiver because it wont work out with a big f on your record.


----------

